# can sum1 help???



## breeder (Jul 24, 2008)

i was woundering if anybody has an extra american show racer that they can give me..or i can trade for a racing pigeon and i also have 7 white pigeons i can trade..i live in san diego...around national city...please help..thank you..


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Our member George could probably help


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

i got a cock american racer that needs a hen? pm me


----------

